# dec 16 rochester ny storm



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

quality sucks only had my phone with me, but i was having so much fun thought i would share..


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

more..........


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks. I was having fun.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

cant weight till i get some snow like that here by me i have olny been getting the slushy icy stuff


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

snowman91;459017 said:


> cant weight till i get some snow like that here by me i have olny been getting the slushy icy stuff


I'll send some of ours down to you! We got 18+", some drifts were up to 4'!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics man is lake effect kicking up yet ?payup


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Plowin in VT;459142 said:


> I'll send some of ours down to you! We got 18+", some drifts were up to 4'!


that would be awesome if you could really do that i like having a few big stormes a yearpayup all i have been seeing is spots with 2.5'' the most


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

yeh we had that much in henrietta this morning when i showed up to work.. that is my day job.. but for my plow company which is 50 miles east along lake ontario we are pushing the 3' mark since last wednesday and still coming down.. dam lake effect


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, down here in Pa all we've seen were light dustings, sleet or rain.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Plowin in VT;459142 said:


> I'll send some of ours down to you! We got 18+", some drifts were up to 4'!


Bolton VT, I used to race x-country there back in the day.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mike psd;459145 said:


> great pics man is lake effect kicking up yet ?payup


that last day of 8" was pretty much all lake effect.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Where did you get the backdrag blade?


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

It was good to get some action a little earlier in the season than we did last year.:bluebounc Nice pics.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

FordFisherman;460652 said:


> Where did you get the backdrag blade?


thruway spring on mt read blvd.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks good!!! doesn't it seem good to have a few good pushes in Dec!! Lets try and take it ez on the truck this year I don't know if it can take another good hit! Merry x-mas and safe plowing


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

When not plowing, what kind of gas milage does that HEMi get?

Zack


----------

